
Whatever Happened to the Cyborg Manifesto? - compil3r
http://www.metamute.org/editorial/articles/whatever-happened-to-cyborg-manifesto
======
merkleme
This brings back memories - 1985, Donna Haraway

~~~
HairyGing3r
the cyborg, 30 years on

------
Stephen_T
God, now I really feel my age, thanks guys ;)

